# How many breeds of goat are there?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

There are reportedly about 300 separate goat breeds in the world but I've never seen more than 100 or so listed. Wonder who calculated there were 300 and where a person would find such a list? Here is a site that lists over 120. Its interesting reading about each one. Years ago I spent considerable time researching each breed to see if there was one that would be extraordinarily suited to packing with large size and good body structure. I never did find any goats better than what we already have in the US. The Jamnapari goat from India has very long legs but is mainly an ancient Nubian ancestor. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Goat_breeds

Photos of various goat breeds can also be found here. http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

looking at this list I can add several more breeds known in Germany - some almost extinct:

HollÃ¤nder Schecke - Netherland Scheck
Schwarzwaldziege - Black Forest Goat
Frankenziege - Frankish Goat
Harzer Ziege - Harzer Goat
WeiÃŸe Deutsche Edelziege
Bunte Deutsche Edelziege
Waliser Schwarzhalsziege - Swiss Blackneck Goat
Nera Verzasca Goat (Italian breed)
Bulgarische SchraubenhÃ¶rnige Langhaarziege
Kupferhalsziege - Copperneck Goat
BÃ¼ndner Strahlenziege
Capra Grigia Ziege
FlÃ¤mische Ziege 
Kempensen geit
Tadschiken Ziege
Juan Fernandez Ziege


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Many of those breeds are rare. 
Won't there be a list with the commercially important ones.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the list of 120 IS the one with the commercially important. The 300 come from rare and exotic breeds.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

In South Africa I am only aware of 
4 milk goat races:
Toggenburg
Bunte Deutsche Edelziege (Some German Breed)
Saanen
British Alpines. 

Meet Races are:
- Boer Goat (of course)
- Kalahari Reds
- Savanna
- Nubians


There are also Angora Goats. Other may be there as well. But that's what I know of.


----------

